# Mon 13th CHP (and the ER)



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well kinda tricky typing but i remember using only 1 finger to type way back when so here it goes.
I got my stuff together and had the woman drop me off at about 8:45am and before taking my gear down I saw a familiar face and chatted with 3 Koreans ... one who lost a rod to a fish and Steve ended up catching and returning the "still new with tags" fishing rod ! So now he's back with 2 friends ... They said they got a mess of spot and a few small croakers so I was schooling them on how and where to catch them and other tips as well .... They were all eyes and ears ... I said see ya next time and headed off. I got to the canoe and drug it to the waters edge and noticed my anchor was missing so I walked back and looked around but NO GO ! I did however see tracks from a boat and cooler marks as well as croc prints around the canoe and whoever stole it left me a large rice bag with a huge stone in it and a 4ft rope ! I guess this was "their anchor" . It hit me who had done this and I ran back to the parking lot only to find they hauled a$$ ! I got some rope from the store and headed out anyways ... I found Josh hard at it and he already had 1 keeper and was getting those big croakers pretty good .I explained the anchor deal and he informs me that he had 3 bags of gulp in a bag in his yak that dissapeared and found the Koreans with one in his hands and informed them that they were his .... They claimed they found them on the path but returned the one in hand and 1 in their vehichle. Same one that got my anchor . Ungrateful people ... Steve you should have kept that rod .
I tried just drifting around but the winds were to much and I just tied off with the tie down rope on the front of the canoe. I'd have to deal until the woman broght me one of the spare anchors in the truck. I got some tb flatties and large croakers as well. Decided to make a move but couldnt tie up so had to drop the rice bag ... It worked but was he!! to pull back up because it filled with water too. I get it up and stab it with the filet knife and its not too bad. I found a nice spot wiht a few croaks and tb's and Josh come around the corner and begins his assault on the flatties . At this time Drew comes from the wall area with a friend and sets up next to us ... He said croaker were pretty big and thick at the inner wall but no flatties. A bunch of boats show up and some towing tubes and such and they were speeding by throwing some terrible wakes. A few time I had to turn and face them for fear of spilling. I moved off because they wouldnt let up and it was just rediculous . I came under the pier and to the right inside corner when a 3 to 4 foot wake almost capsized me as the rear came down on a submerged piling ... I scramble to get free and when I do I found 2 canoers coming in from the wall ... They are half way to me and the boats are waiting for them to move .... When they are clear ( yeah right) the boats continue and now a monster wake is chasing the canoe ...the woman up front is pale and the man steady rowing to try to evade it but no dice she is terrified as it hits but luckily they make out .... I vow to take care of it and they respond we'll be on shore if you need us and I look for a signal ... I get in touch with the 1-800 # and am asked to describe the boats and I do my best .... 3 boats pulling tubes all with blue tops ... 1 is a big diesel and he is the biggest monster out there. He takes my info and says he'll make the call ... They never showed . It was funny how that worked as the boats didnt come back after I made the call . About this time Josh appear with hs 4th flattie on the end of his rod and nets it and is done for the day. We chat awhile and say see you next time ! I still have no keepers and Drew at Zero too. This has not been the best day so far 
Drew and I start to seek out fish and we both find many TB's and croakers . Steve showed up in his boat and fished till about dark and got a real nice flattie about 24" and some respectable croaks too. Drew ended up with 2 keepers and some hog croakers and me I stayed till 10pm and about 9pm you could not go wrong with the big croakers so I had 1 large croaker and 1 19" flounder and decided to top off the cooler with these hogs and make someones day on the pier ... From 9 to 10 it was sick ..... Just drop it over and twitch and bam another and another and so on till I couldnt get another in there. At 10pm I head in and stop halfway to her me woman yell "what you taking a break?" ...LMAO ! I headed in and asked her to find me a candidate for the croakers on the pier ... I meet her and another woman at the beach and fill 4 bags with fish and watch them struggle to carry them I get my gear together and return to the cooler on the pier to find some noseybodys going threw it ! I yell at them and they say they want to look and I replied Is it yours? Then stay the heck out!
My woman arrives with thank you's from the recipients and she begins to tell me of someone tail gating her all the way here ... Reckless people ! I say show me and she' say no dont worry about it and 3 guys then pass us and she cringes and I say is that the a$$holes and she turned away for fear of what I'd do but I knew so I put my gear down and followed them to their truck ! I yelled as the driver closed his door but I quickly opened the door and colared him up and began to give him an ear full while waiting for it to kick off .... Other 2 hop out but dont come around and the driver kept saying it wasnt them so now I feel bad but call my woman over regardless and we all chat about the incident ... I kept appologizing and explained the day to them and one even knew me from when i worked at the tackle shop . My woman comfirmed it was another truck ... She said there were 3 all together being reckless and these guys agreed and appologized too but still say it wasnt them on her butt so as we walked back the "other truck" was parked next to these 3 guys and went unoticed but when he started the loud truck my woman knew and checked the liscence # and said thats it ... I never caught him as he took off !
Drew had some 3 to 4 inch live mullet that worked well on the tb's but the keepers were taken on gulp and I used most gulp shrimp (natural). I have found that they work better than I though and I'm impressed with them.
Beautiful night as I left the fish biting. The meteor shower was great also. 
I might as well type the rest while I am at it so ...
I broke my Sustain so the next day I headed out to replace it and had no problems so after I headed to the pier (about 5pm) and was checking water clarity and winds ... I wanted to come back and use the new reel 
I saw the 2 clammers that evaded the rangers in the rain last time and informed the shop to make a call and later justice was served .... SO thats 1 out of 5 times I called that justice prevailed.
I chatted with the rangers and Bobby (tackle store) then headed off home. When I got home i saw the neighbor cutting grass and thought I'd better do the same and then head out to go fishing. I went in and changed and when I pulled the mower the cord pulled back and crushed my left hand ... It imediately swoll up to 3 ot 4 time the size of the right hand and bled pretty good ... I was yelling and hopping all over the place and the woman thought I'd about cut my hand off .... Upon cleaning it up she saw how swollen it was and we headed to the ER ... 3 hours later I have an immobilizer on it and am told to see a specialist in 3 days .... ... I arrive back home depressed and go right for the Sustain and put it on the rod and make a few ghost cast and all is well (NOT) but NO way I can paddle . I woke up and cant bend 2 fingers or move my thumb and its pretty sore .... Also notice a bad kink in my neck that apparently came from jumpimg around like an idiot when it happened 
I hope Dave comes down 
I need soemone to row


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your hand. Been reading your posts for a while now and they are great. Whenever I think I 'm having a bad day, I may have to come back and read this post. Got one question after reading your posts - Do you ever sleep? Hope your hand gets better fast.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your hand..



hengstthomas said:


> I woke up and cant bend 2 fingers or move my thumb and its pretty sore ....
> I hope Dave comes down
> I need soemone to row


But I guess it won't stop you killing those flatties...  Hope you get better soon


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dang Tom, you got waaaay too much drama goin' on for such a beautiful place to fish  Sucks that people do stupid stuff . . . I would think that amount your there, people would know you, or know of you and give wide bearth. Well, hope your hand heals up . . . this might give some of those flounder a chance to live for a few more days


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

sorry to hear that this day was filled with so much needless drama ,especially when all you wanted to do was chill and enjoy what you do so well. take car of the hand see the specialist and do what they tell you , because those fish at chp think they've got a vaction.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Tom*

Sorry about your hand. Get on the mend soon.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

What a shame that such a nice place has so many jerks. Tom, hope your hand heals quickly. I hope it's just a swelling and nothings broke. It must drive you crazy not to be able to fish, but do take care of it and let it heal good!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tom,

Not sure if you got my other message or not, but hope you get better soon. Can't believe all this is happening to you. You're a legend around here and they treat you like that? That's messed up.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys I will be back ... I have my own physical therapy program I am going to employ :fishing: 
And maybe a few of these for when it smarts :beer:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Man, sorry to hear that mess. Hope you'll have a quick recovery. It ain't easy paddling with 1 arm...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

damn koreans.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Looks like the WBB has moved North a bit...*

 lol, IRI to CHSP or bust... LOL...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tom, let me know when that hand heals up so we can go give some of those loosers the smack down...


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

terpfan said:


> damn koreans.


Hey! I'm korean! :spam:


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

What does CHP stand for?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Fish 4 Life said:


> What does CHP stand for?


Cape henelopen pier located in cape henelopen state park


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Armyguy said:


> Hey! I'm korean! :spam:


So is Terp and probably a third of the MD/DE regulars!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

So are 90% of the fishermen/women that fish the pier this time of year


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

you must be korean too! The way you eat flounder, you must be. :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Armyguy said:


> you must be korean too! The way you eat flounder, you must be. :fishing:


Naw!! He's a mutt!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Naw!! He's a mutt!!!


Hey Now ! Just remember I can swim


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Armyguy said:


> you must be korean too! The way you eat flounder, you must be. :fishing:


German/English/Dutch 50%
Japanese 50% 

Yepp 100% Mutt


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

but NO way I can paddle . I woke up and cant bend 2 fingers or move my thumb and its pretty sore .... Also notice a bad kink in my neck that apparently came from jumpimg around like an idiot when it happened 
I hope Dave comes down 
I need soemone to row
  [/QUOTE]

I'll paddle if you teach me how to catch those fluke you keep pulling in .


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry to*

hear about your mishaps....also like reading your story.....(I know some might be thinking this) But are you carrying a firearm??? The reason i say this....Because that was a big risk to take with three guys in a truck and your wife being with you.....(Trust me i feel the same way as you do, but i had a gun shove in my face for doing the same thing and what save me was the guy was too much of a Puss to go thru it) That happen many years ago!!!! when i was still young and dumb......And i have been in many "Dances" in my lifetime  ......but i don't take too many chances with all the "Wackos" out there now (i stop and rethink thing thru).....Sorry guys but nothing is worth getting me or my lady hurt.....I carry a firearm, depending on where i fish at nite.....But a fishing rod,reel or even fish arent worth, what i have seen happen to people who have stood up or chase down people at the wrong time(nite or too many)......I don't mean to back down all the time, just make sure of your surrounding....and how many people you are going to go after.....You might be 6ft and 250lb of pure Mean.....but one skinny guy with a knife can do alot of harm in a really short time..... Pick your battle wisely and thats why you have 911......I am not getting on you, so please don't take it like that.....i just don't want to hear about you in the evening news......trust me i rather rip someone head right off too, but in todays world....it better to be SAFE the Sorry....take care of yourselve and heal up 

Semper fi :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> hear about your mishaps....also like reading your story.....(I know some might be thinking this) But are you carrying a firearm??? The reason i say this....Because that was a big risk to take with three guys in a truck and your wife being with you.....(Trust me i feel the same way as you do, but i had a gun shove in my face for doing the same thing and what save me was the guy was too much of a Puss to go thru it) That happen many years ago!!!! when i was still young and dumb......And i have been in many "Dances" in my lifetime  ......but i don't take too many chances with all the "Wackos" out there now (i stop and rethink thing thru).....Sorry guys but nothing is worth getting me or my lady hurt.....I carry a firearm, depending on where i fish at nite.....But a fishing rod,reel or even fish arent worth, what i have seen happen to people who have stood up or chase down people at the wrong time(nite or too many)......I don't mean to back down all the time, just make sure of your surrounding....and how many people you are going to go after.....You might be 6ft and 250lb of pure Mean.....but one skinny guy with a knife can do alot of harm in a really short time..... Pick your battle wisely and thats why you have 911......I am not getting on you, so please don't take it like that.....i just don't want to hear about you in the evening news......trust me i rather rip someone head right off too, but in todays world....it better to be SAFE the Sorry....take care of yourselve and heal up
> 
> Semper fi :fishing: :fishing:


Dont believe in guns anymore and worse still I am not afraid of them ... Knives on the other hand scare the crap out of me but then again I own a nice collection myself  . I admit my actions are not the wisest but there are a few things in my life you dont ever mess with bad day or not . I will always stand up for what I believe . It takes a lot to get me to this point. Thanks for the advice I am trying to take heed but am blinded by rage at times!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

stat4u said:


> but NO way I can paddle . I woke up and cant bend 2 fingers or move my thumb and its pretty sore .... Also notice a bad kink in my neck that apparently came from jumpimg around like an idiot when it happened
> I hope Dave comes down
> I need soemone to row


I'll paddle if you teach me how to catch those fluke you keep pulling in .[/QUOTE]

So when ya coming down?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I was the*

same way for a LONG!!! time....If i thought something was going to happen, i hit first then ask questions later....(after getting thrown in jail a few times, i started to learn my lesson...but what you expect from a hardheaded Marine LOL ) When i first started dating my GF (going on 11 yrs) She knew already a little about me and told me, that she was a big girl now and she could put people in their place. But if anything got out of hand, that she would let me know right away....My dad was also the same way and i was alway worry about him, the day he got his gun permit....i almost pooped on myself cause i knew he was going to shoot someone.....I have two older brothers and the older one...Had to join the Marine he was given a choice....Marine or Jail....so he join and went to Vietam.....he came back never the same, half a leg and mess up in the head. (But i look up to him, thats the reason i join the Marines) My other brother was a HOTHEAD!!! (just like my younger brother) and they both are big. He got thrown in Jail for a few years for fighting with cops.....(when he came out he was worst) still a hothead and if anything happen, he would stand up to anybody. Granted some of things he stood up for were good (wife/family/people in need) but one nite a guy mess with his wife (just words) and my brother goes right at the guy....well needless to say the guy was scare to hell out of my brother.......so much that he pull out a 357 mag and told my brother to back off....He didnt and the guy shoot him dead right there .....there were people around that said my brother didnt show any fear at all even when the guy was yelling at him with the gun......The guy is freed today and my brother is six ft under and left a wife and two kids behind.........Me my dad and other brothers also change that day......Be safe and think things thru......you can alway come back by yourselve and do the Ninga thing


----------

